# Help with CCT error on OS leopard needed



## TK 421 (Sep 28, 2010)

the timer app is opening, but the window is not showing.

but Expose uncovered this



wut button? should i press


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

You have Cube OSX. It should be working perfectly darnit!


----------



## Winball (Sep 28, 2010)

YEEEEEEEES IT WOOOOOOOOOOORKS GOOOOOOOD HEEEEERE aswell. (!!!)


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't really understand your question,but if that is what your seeing I can help. Go up to the top left and click the options panel. Then uncheak disable keyboard. Now your keyboard should work on starting and stopping the timer. also that red button maybe red after a solve click it to I guess allow you to start the timer. Hope I answered your question.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 28, 2010)

no, u dont get what i mean

the app opens
it loads
and when it's fully loaded it wont open/show the window
but the window is only viewable trough expose


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 28, 2010)

The position for the window can be changed in your profile properties file. This happened to me when I used dual screen and moved the cct window around. Either edit your profile properties file or delete your profile.


----------



## radmin (Sep 28, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> The position for the window can be changed in your profile properties file. This happened to me when I used dual screen and moved the cct window around. Either edit your profile properties file or delete your profile.



Or try plugging in your second monitor and moving it back.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

ok, when i do Expose, i see the window with a 'Timer Off' then i can click, but when i click the window seems to escape to the right, but when i change Spaces, i also couldnt get the window to show. what happened, mac CCT users please help.


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 29, 2010)

Click use keyboard timer.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Click use keyboard timer.


 
the window wont show, my top-left options does not contain anything about CCT


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

You should post on the Java forums, or get another java file and test it out. My money is on the fact that it's a Java issue, not a CCT issue.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You should post on the Java forums, or get another java file and test it out. My money is on the fact that it's a Java issue, not a CCT issue.


 
no, i already fixed the java 6 problem, as told in the readme


----------

